# Food Matters



## patnor1011 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope this is appropriate topic for bar`n grill as only healthy people can refine 
Just saw this movie and I am curious if there are people here who have experience with this style of nutrition - its obvious that it must have some positive effect but it little sounds like ad for organic food. Is there somebody who can confirm that higher doses of vitamins benefits you contrary to what government agencies are telling us?

http://www.foodmatters.us

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4DOQ6Xhqss&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 25, 2010)

Patnor,

Everything in this world is corrupted by corporations and greed. We see it with finances, we see it in politics, and we see it in medicine and food. It's all about corporate greed and short-sighted consumers.

Yes, taking vitamins is beneficial. I don't think you will find anyone saying otherwise (of course, you CAN overdose on vitamins as well, so as with everything, in moderation).

"Organic" can be anywhere from food specifically grown with If you grow it in your backyard, and you don't use a buttload of pesticides on it, then it's organic. It also has actual flavor. My wife sliced up a store-bought tomato for me for breakfast this morning and it had practically ZERO flavor. It was like eating a squishy pulpy red thing. Ignore the political buzzword ramifications of terms like "organic" and focus on the important part, which is growing good foods with high nutrient content. You are what you eat! But don't be fooled: corporations simply jumped on the bandwagon and started calling their products "organic" when they are nothing of the sort. They simply coopted the term to jump on the bandwagon to sell you more crap product.

I'm on my gold dealer's mailing list and he regularly sends out articles about health and fitness along with various articles on the gold market. A lot of the health articles he sends are from http://naturalnews.com which has many great articles on general health, foods, vitamins, disease, etc.

If you knew what was happening at large corporate farms around the globe you would be incensed. The patenting of genetically modified foods is especially nefarious. This set of interviews of Percy Schmeiser (a Canadian farmer) will make you angry:

Guns and Butter - "Monsanto Corporation and Genetic Modification" (Part One)
http://www.kpfa.org/archive/id/64647

Guns and Butter - "Monsanto Corporation and Genetic Modification" (Part Two)
http://www.kpfa.org/archive/id/64806

This is definitely off-topic for this forum, but then information of this type and caliber is on-topic for any human being anywhere that cares what they and what their loved ones (especially their children) are eating. Our world is slowly being destroyed by government/corporate greed and callousness. It is up to each and every one of us to put a stop to it and return to more local and personal forms of food production.

My mantra is the Three G's: Gold, Guns, Garden.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 26, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, topics of this sort should be allowed on the "Bar and Grill" category. After all, it says "Here's the place to chat about everything else." So, let's discuss other things and quit being so damned anal. As long as we restrict it to just this one category, I can't see how it would effect the integrity of the forum. I'm actually glad to see this stuff discussed. For example, I've felt for a long time that Monsanto is the most evil corporation on the planet and it's good to see that others seem to agree. I would love to see some economic subjects discussed.

I do think we should not get into subjects that tend to polarize us, such as Democratic/Republican or religious issues. Once any polarization or arguments start, I will be the first to "nip it in the bud", as Barney Fife says.


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2010)

Deputy GSP Fife?
:shock: 
our food should be be like gold, pure and natural.


----------

